# MTD rim needed.



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

Part number for the rim for this model 13ao675g062 Yard Machine rider is 934-0172,0662,0674,0499. Anyone have a used rim, possibly with tire they are willing to part with?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I probably have a couple. What's wrong with yours?


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

I serviced a guys tractor & put two brand new turf saver tires on it. I no sooner got home from dropping it off, when he called to say he has some problems. He "went into a little ditch that leads to a culvert and the wheel came off" I found that he sheared off the cotter pin and the wheel went under the mower. Sliced through the brand new tire and through the rim with the blade.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok,find out the outer diameter of the axle,and length from cotter pin hole to the inside stop.OR the i.d& od of the bushing,and the length of the tube the bushings fit into. I don't have a tire,but I should have the rim.Pay for the shipping,and I'll send it,2-day ground,Fedx.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, I got a few local friends checking too. here are some measurements;
From the hole to outside of rim = 1"
From the hole to inside of rim = 2"
Inside bushing stop to center of cotter pin hole = 2 7/16"
Rim outside diameter is 6 3/4
Shaft diameter measures .62 + or -
Rim hole diameter measures .83 + or -


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll check first thing in the morning,and let you know.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

Found a used rim with a good tire. Fellow that I worked on a tiller of his was here and said he was junking an old statesman with a bad hydro. Came by with it on his truck yesterday and the rims were exactly the same. Even had a good tire. Took both front and rear rims, seat, and a few other things off before he took it to salvage. Was tempted to keep the whole tractor but I can't stand having junk laying around. Thanks for your response.---Ron


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good! Glad you were able to get it taken care of.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys. I am in need of a tire for a mtd now too! Someone give me a price plus shipping please. The guy wants his tractor by the weekend! Let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Hey guys. I am in need of a tire for a mtd now too! Someone give me a price plus shipping please. The guy wants his tractor by the weekend! Let me know. Thanks guys


Also. Rear tire. 20x8


----------



## davbell22602 (Jun 12, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Also. Rear tire. 20x8


If the tires still got good tread I'd put a inner tube in them.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

davbell22602 said:


> If the tires still got good tread I'd put a inner tube in them.


He had me go to lowes and just buy a new one.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jun 12, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> He had me go to lowes and just buy a new one.


OK, I put inner tubes in riding mower tires that are still usable with a inner tube. Tires cost too much. I'd only replace if the tires had really bad dry rot or a big hole that cant be fixed.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

davbell22602 said:


> OK, I put inner tubes in riding mower tires that are still usable with a inner tube. Tires cost too much. I'd only replace if the tires had really bad dry rot or a big hole that cant be fixed.


This one was leaking because it was dry rotted on the side


----------

